# My home town



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

This picture is from my home town. Every time I drive by it I always laugh. 
Pretty funny!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice.

I laugh at this one every time I drive past:


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> nice.
> 
> I laugh at this one every time I drive past:


Go to town for fishlake ice season. Knew I recognized that pic!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

